# Mad cat pics



## Peregrine Falcon (23 February 2016)

Love this cat, she's a great addition to our family.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 February 2016)

Oh she's adorable! 

Is it safe to tickle her tummy, or is she setting a trap to catch unsuspecting humans? My cat loves a tummy tickle and purrs appreciatively, but my sister's B&W girlie would take your whole arm off!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 February 2016)

She's safe! LOL

An old one of ours wasn't though, black bitch she was!!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 February 2016)

Phew... no missing limbs due to cat attack in PF's house.  Have you had her long?

This is a terrible trap







this is a safe one


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 February 2016)

Had her since last August.  She's stayed in the house whilst we've had our extension built and walls knocked down.  Just hidden in her cat cave.

I wonder if it mainly females that lay traps?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 February 2016)

Interesting theory, I don't know the answer. The female siamese we used to have never rolled over like that, so I never tested her and we now (unintentionally) only have boys.

Is her cat cave as cool as Bruce Wayne's Bat Cave?


----------



## Ormsweird (24 February 2016)

Three tummies are safe to scritch in this house, two boys and one girl. We do not even get to see the Grand Dame's stomach, thankyouverymuch.

Thor:








Loki:








Thor and Nyx, our little girl who THINKS she's a forest cat. Really. Honest:


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 February 2016)

Floofy tummies!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 February 2016)

My cat is just mad, sometimes I think he's sending me mad ;-) I love the bones of him but god he's totally bonkers.


----------



## pines of rome (24 February 2016)

My mad cat Eric. x
https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=70b7a4885e685ae897e19903aade63a5&oe=5756C5EC


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 February 2016)

Awww, Eric looks really sweet. Butter wouldn't melt. 

Any photos ST?


----------



## Supertrooper (24 February 2016)

Looking so innocent in sleep........


----------



## Supertrooper (24 February 2016)

Helping me unpack by checking everything is in the right spot!!

He 'helps' with everything, unpacking, cleaning, hoovering etc. He chats away all the time and generally is a pest. 

I heard him chatting away to himself one day so followed the noise to the bathroom where he was sat in the sink brushing his teeth on my toothbrush!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 February 2016)

Evidence ;-)


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 February 2016)

Love it!  Did you use that toothbrush again?


----------



## Supertrooper (24 February 2016)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Love it!  Did you use that toothbrush again?
		
Click to expand...

I'm ashamed to say yes ;-) after coming up to 25yrs as a vet nurse I am very blasé about animal germs. I did rinse it well under the hot tap though ;-)


----------



## Supertrooper (24 February 2016)

He was going through a phase of loving toothpaste, he would shove his nose in my mouth so he could smell my teeth &#55357;&#56876; He then went through a phase of loving shampoo so would roll around in my hair after I'd washed it.


----------



## Darbs (25 February 2016)

Here is one half of our daft pair...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 February 2016)

I love the snow cat!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (25 February 2016)

My two crazies 






You can always trust this one






NEVER this one






Tiger is just very odd in general


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 February 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jessok (21 March 2016)

My mad Ozi


----------



## hackneylass2 (22 March 2016)

Oh so many gorgeous mad cats! They are such beautiful creatures and the fact that they are mad is just the icing on the cake.  

Our Snowy watching the BTCC series and showing increasing concern for a binned car! It's his fave TV programme. As soon as it comes on he is there in front of the TV like a shot, much to our chagrin! We have to tempt him away with Dreamies.


----------

